
Ask HN: Do you upvote then read? Or read then upvote? - gsylvie
I read in a separate tab, and if it was good, I try to remember to come back and upvote it.  But my ADD gets in the way, and I think I probably only remember to upvote about 33% to 50% of the articles I enjoy here on HN.
======
gus_massa
My usual flow is

1) open the "comments" link in a new tab

2) read the article

3) upvote/flag/ignore

4) refresh

5) read the comments

But I sometimes read the comments between 1-2, 2-3, because sometimes the
comments clarify or debunk the article completely.

(For long articles, I sometimes read them partially, upvote and then continue
reading.)

------
beamatronic
I wondered something similar. For those who read and then come back and
upvote, I wonder if HN tracks how much time you spent reading the article, and
whether you upvoted it without reading it or not.

